# Traveling with Crohn's



## ekuskrash

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and one of the matters that worries me the most in this new phase of my life, is the fact that I want (almost _need_) to travel 15 days after my diagnose.

I will be going to Chile for a month. I still don't know what might flare me up or not. I've been diagnosed yesterday, started today with Mesalazine 3g.

So I would like your input about traveling with Chrons:

Medication you take with you;
Extra attention in the food;
Ideas for needed be, going to a rest room;
Any other tip you find usefull.

I will be updating the thread as to make a "guide" for people who also want to travel but are a bit confused due to the CD situation.

*MEDICATION​*
 More than enough supply of your prescribed medicine;
 Pain Killers (either Paracetamol or Opiates, whatever works for you);
 Anti Emetics and Laxatives;
 Re-hydration salts.

*GENERAL ADVICE​**FOOD*​
 Avoid raw vegetables;
 Eat plain food (meat, rice, potatoes, etc.);
 Stick to bottled water, if there is none available try to boil it before drinking;

*ON THE PLANE*​
 Try and book a seat near the gallows so that you may go to the rest room without bothering other customers;
 Speak with a flight attendant about your condition so that they are more lenient with you with bathroom trips;
 Keep a change of clothes with you and a bag just in case;
 Try to exercise as much as possible during long flights - Avoid Deep Vein Thrombosis

*ON THE VISITED COUNTRY*​
 If there is a language barrier try to take some of your medical records. It will be easier for the doctor to identify the issue with them.

*ATTENTION​*If it's possible try to get a *Travel Insurance*. Just in case. Even though Crohn's is manageable by ourselves with dietary care, you never know the conditions you will be in or if something unexpected might show up.
You don't loose much in case it wasn't needed and you win a lot from having one, be there need for it.

*CONTRIBUTORS*
Rebecca85
pasobuff
Nerple


----------



## Rebecca85

I went to the Dominican Republic a few months after my diagnosis. Have fun and try not to worry too much!

Medication: 2 lots of all prescribed medications (one in hand luggage, one in suitcase)
Also Painkillers (paracetamol is safest, also opiates if you have a lot if pain) anti diarrhoea, laxatives, rehydration salts. 

Food: avoid raw vegetables and fruits (except bananas are good so long as you peel them yourself) and try to stick to plain meat, potatoes etc. make sure food is thoroughly cooked and either piping hot, or properly chilled. If eating off a buffet try to grab food that has just been put out. Only use bottled water, even for brushing your teeth.

On the plane, speak to the stewardess and explain your situation, they may be a bit more lenient with you with bathroom trips. Make sure you exercise and stretch your legs (CD increases chances of thrombosis). 

Also I always suffer with my stomach on planes because of the pressure change, I carry spare clothes, bags and sanitary pads (to put in my undies if needed) on the plane just in case! 

If you don't have travel insurance, it is strongly recommended that you buy some and declare your CD (if you have already got insurance, check the small print very carefully!)

If there is likely to be a language barrier, you can search online for translation guides in case you need medical help while abroad.


----------



## Lisa

Def. take extra medication - and make sure it is in the appropriate, marked bottles!....

Have at least a couple days worth on you for the flight, also change or two of clothes.  Agree on the bottled water, and food that are cooked etc.....

Also, check with your insurance company ahead of time to make sure you are covered for any medical expenses while abroad - also check out the Embassy for your country there (if there is one) - find out what hospital/doctor is recommended in case you do fall ill.....


----------



## ekuskrash

Thanks for your input, added it to the Main Post


----------



## braveheart

I can only say you can consider hiring a traveler medical insurance (such as assist card) just for the time you are being abroad.  I don't think you will really need it, but it would make you feel safer.

I strongly recommend moving to the other side of the Andes to visit Argentina, which rocks!


----------



## ekuskrash

braveheart said:


> I strongly recommend moving to the other side of the Andes to visit Argentina, which rocks!


You are not biased or anything on that matter 
Not this time, but might spend some time there in the future. Would love to go to buenos aires some day!
Un saludo


----------



## braveheart

Have a nice trip amigo


----------



## Nerple

I travel about 75% of the time for my job and I've found no major problems with trvaellign with crohn's.

I agree with making sure to bring your medication on board with you.  I also include a few over the counter medications I don't usually take just in case I am having a bad day such as pepto, immodium, nyquil and dayquil.

I also agree with grabbing an aisle seat, especially for flights over 2 hours.  It's just easier to get up to go to the bathroom, go to the galley for a drink, or just move around.  This is especially true if you are on a redeye flight, because it sucks being in a window seat when the 2 people in your row are asleep and you really want to get up.  I can't sleep on planes, so when I'm on long redeye flights like transatlantics I like being able tog et up and just stand in the aisle and stretch for 30-45 minutes whenever I so desire.  Especially as it bothers noone because 80% of the passengers are sleeping.

If you're traveling to an area where you don't know the local language, bring along a copy of your medical records.  Should you encounter a language gap, it'd be alot easier for the doctor's to read that than understand you.

And keep a copy of your hotel info with you.  In Germany I had an obstruction and needed to go to the ER and was subsequently admitted, and needed to contact the hotel to ensure a co-worker could get into my room and take the valuables for safeguarding.


----------



## Lorimichelle85

I know exactly your worries. I will being going with my husband to his home country of El Salvador for a month and I need to be prepared... The problem is the country is so much more poor and some bathrooms are just concrete slabs on a concrete pot and they dont flush.. But I am not going to let this disease stop me to going to see my baby girls heritage... I will take all my meds and he guarantees if I need any meds or anything they are so much cheaper there!!! He will just have to translate if I go to the doctor..!!! LOL


----------



## ekuskrash

*Nerple|* It is my first "big" flight so I'm a bit confused about if I can get up and everything. I probably won't be able to sleep as I can't do it unless I'm stretched.
I've got already all the meds I think I should take. Most general ones like Paracetamol and such my GF has them over there.
The records of your problem is also a good idea for when there is a language barrier. Thankfully for me I do speak spanish ^_______________^"

*Lori|* My problem is the opposite. As far as I'm told, in Chile, health care is expensive. Also I'm now aware that for instance the price of a bottle of water is about the double than in Portugal. I'll have to take that in mind as I will not be drinking water from the tap.

Overall I'm hoping for a good flight and a "0-Crohn Symptom" stay. I hope...


----------



## Nerple

Generally if there are calm conditions you can get up and move around anytime but the first 20 minutes of a flight and the last 20 minutes or so.  If you hit turbulence in the air, they may force you to stay seated.

And most airlines you can check and change your seats online on their website.  seatguru.com is a great site for seeing where you are sitting on a plane and possible problems/benefits of those seats.


----------



## ThanksP

Seatguru.com is a MUST for picking seats on a plane.  I bring antibacterial baby wipes and wipe down my seat, head and arm rests and most importantly, the tray table.  It is one of the dirtiest places on a plane.  Plus, the wipes come in handy for everything from cleaning your hands when soap and water isn't available, to spills on your shirt, and cleaning up in a pinch.  ALWAYS carry a small travel package of toilet paper.  Some places and countries don't have much LOL.  

For long flights, eyeshades, a travel blanket and a fresh pair of socks almost makes it feel like you're in First Class.  You can also bring an inflatable pillow (this comes in handy in other situations as well).

I bring a small stash of quick foods I can eat as well.  But sometimes this isn't feasible depending on the countries customs laws.

Don't always trust "bottled" water.  Some unscrupulous people re-use water bottles, fill them with tap water, and reseal the bottles to look brand new.  Look it over before you crack it open.

Before leaving, have your doctor give you a list of meds to take or what to do in any possible "what if" situation.  My family doc gave me his cell number to call anytime day or night while I'm out of the country.  He's also listed what med to take, dosage etc if I flare.  Obviously, bring the meds with you, IN THEIR ORIGINAL BOTTLE, and also bring a copy of the prescription.  When I flew to Kuwait, I was required to have all of that to get through customs.

And this isn't Crohn's related but make a copy of your passport and carry it with you.  I also have a copy of mine (and my husband's) saved in my email account.  So if I needed it, I could hopefully find internet access and retrieve it.  You could also email it to a family member so they have it and could get it to you in a pinch. One of my biggest fears is losing my passport.

But MOST IMPORTANTLY...bring your love of life and new experiences.  Traveling makes people better human beings, giving them a greater sense of where we all fit in this world.  There's always a solution if things take an unfortunate turn healthwise.  I don't see the sense in worrying about it beforehand and risk ruining the irreplaceable memories. Planning yes, but worrying, naahhhhh. No fear, you only go around once 

I'm currently planning my trip to Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands in May.  I'm sooooooo excited!


----------



## Susan2

ThanksP said:


> SNIP, SNIPI'm currently planning my trip to Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands in May.  I'm sooooooo excited!


Hi ThanksP! I went to Equador and the Galapagos Island in 2010. It was an amazing holiday. I had 10 days on a small boat with EcoVentura - 2 excellent guides to 16 people -and went snorkelling every day with no problems. There wasn't much choice of food on the boat, but I always managed to find something to eat. (I have an ileostomy, by the way, and am in my late 60s.)

I also had time in Quito, with side overnight trips to the Cloud Mountains and to Otavalo and a day trip to Cotapaxi plus 3 days in Buenos Aires on the way home.


----------



## ThanksP

Susan2 said:


> Hi ThanksP! I went to Equador and the Galapagos Island in 2010. It was an amazing holiday. I had 10 days on a small boat with EcoVentura - 2 excellent guides to 16 people -and went snorkelling every day with no problems. There wasn't much choice of food on the boat, but I always managed to find something to eat. (I have an ileostomy, by the way, and am in my late 60s.)
> 
> I also had time in Quito, with side overnight trips to the Cloud Mountains and to Otavalo and a day trip to Cotapaxi plus 3 days in Buenos Aires on the way home.


YAY!!!  Someone who has been there...and with Crohn/UC too!!! I've hit the lottery LOL.  If you don't mind, I might be hitting you up with some questions in the next couple months.  Right now I think we are going to do land based and visit some of the islands each day.  My husband will be home on R&R from afghanistan so he really wants to relax.  But I'm sure once he gets there he will be all too excited.  I have a slight fear of water and just snorkeled for the first time last year in Hawaii.  It was cool but I think I might have a coronary if a turtle or sea lion swam up along side me.  But I WILL snorkel and dangit, I WILL enjoy it, come hell or high water :ylol:       I really wanted to enjoy the mainland of Ecuador to get the real flavor of the country, and even sneak over to Peru.  But time won't allow that unfortunately.


----------



## carolhew

ThanksP, I saw a sea tortoise snorkling off the coast of Aruba years back and it was so beautiful. So graceful and serene. Now a sea lion that would freak me out!


----------



## Susan2

No problems, ThanksP, ask away either here or in a private message. :thumright:

 I have Crohns. 

You need to get out onto the uninhabited islands to see the blue-footed and red-footed boobies. I snorkelled with giant sea turtles, sea lions, sea iguanas, penguins, small sharks and loads and loads of fish. One day I was lying on my back with two small sea lions nibbling my fins and a large male, whose colony they belonged to, swam over to investigate whether I was a threat to his supremacy. I hastily pulled my feet back under me and backed off, but he just had a look and then went on swimming by, patrolling *his* beach. :ybiggrin:


----------



## carolhew

Susan2, it sounds like it was a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Susan2

ekuskrash said:


> SNIP, SNIP  So I would like your input about traveling with Chrons:


Imodium (or the like) for diarrhoea - take at the first signs of D, probably earlier than you would take it at home. 

If going to less developed countries, I take a dose of antibiotics with me. Make sure that you discuss with your GP or GI which ones are suitable for someone with IBD, some will *give* you D! :ywow: Fortunately, I've never had to use them yet. 

If you have a stoma, take one or two changes of bag (plus everything that you  need) in your hand luggage. I was delayed for three days last year by the volcanic dust and was separated from my luggage.


----------



## secrets

I fedex a case of ENSURE to my hotel if I am travelling away from North America.  I have found that it is difficult to find a substitute and if you are going to the Dominican or Mexico or Costa Rica or any type of resort where you will spend most of your time on the resort, you can't access it.  When I feel I can't eat what's on offer in the menu, I will have my trusty case of ENSURE.  Too heavy to pack.  Although, if you get a doctor note, most airlines will not charge you the extra baggage for one suitcase loaded with ENSURE.

I also went to a resort for 2 weeks, and i faxed the hotel a "soft diet menu".  I simply explained that I recently had surgury (didn't even bother to explain), and that I am eating a post surgical diet while I fully recover-- the Chef's at the resort were fantastic.  They introduced themselves to me and I felt quite special actually, and at mealtimes, they were always looking for me to tell me what enticing post-surgical delights they dreamed up for me to eat!  

No one in my circle or life knows I have Crohn's...I do not discuss it, EVER.  So, I explain these habits away by simply cashing in on so much stuff you read about "local" veggies, "local" water, etc., saying that i DO NOT INTEND to eat anything that may be sprayed, not very well cooked etc.,  my family and friends simply think I'm weird!  which is okay --- I'm happy to be weird.


----------



## Phartologist

*Brought back from Dominican Repubic*

Our trip to the DR was great except I brought back a parasitic infection that required two courses of antibiotics to beat.  The problem was the all day inclusive food being displayed on an outside buffet! Birds fly in and sample the foods while leaving their droppings mixed into the food... really a misery!:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## surfergirl32

General Suggestion:  I read that some people said to put medications in the back that you check in.  I would advise that be done with extreme cautious.  People at the airport are allowed to go into anyone's bag and I have had stuff stolen from the airport people stealing stuff.  I have never checked meds on so that wasn't a issue for me.  Since many of us here are on expensive and serious medications, I would caution not having them with me at all time.  If they were to take them, we would be in a very bad situation with medication and crohn's symptoms bringing us out of remission.  

**Just my thoughts


----------



## Nerple

surfergirl32 said:


> General Suggestion:  I read that some people said to put medications in the back that you check in.  I would advise that be done with extreme cautious.  People at the airport are allowed to go into anyone's bag and I have had stuff stolen from the airport people stealing stuff.  I have never checked meds on so that wasn't a issue for me.  Since many of us here are on expensive and serious medications, I would caution not having them with me at all time.  If they were to take them, we would be in a very bad situation with medication and crohn's symptoms bringing us out of remission.
> 
> **Just my thoughts


I'd have to double check to be sure, but I've had my bags searched at the airport several times, and they have always been in my presence.  I'm pretty sure, at least in the US you have the right to be present when they look through your carry-on bags...  However checked baggage that set off any alarms you are never present for when they search through them.  And the problem of theft from baggage is far worse with checked baggage than carry-on.


----------



## GI Joe

If your traveling to Europe, you should expect to pay to use the bathroom. Keep some small change available for bathroom visits. Some places, especially in Germany at gas stations on the autobahn, use an automated pay machine to enter the bathroom. Most of these give you a coupon worth the amount you paid that can be used in their store/restaurant/coffee shop.


----------



## MumofOli

Hi

My husband and I thinking of taking our son to San Francisco in October, so I thought I would start shopping about for travel insurance.  I'm having such trouble here in the UK because of his Crohns, they'll insure him but not his Crohns (which is completely pointless!).  Any suggestions anyone?

Treena x


----------



## bigtruck

Try a firm called The insurance surgery. You can find their details online.


----------



## MumofOli

Great thanks, I'll give them a try.

Treena x


----------



## AlliD511

It's never been the packing of meds and supplies that has given me the most concern when traveling, but the occasional ignorance of the TSA when it comes to the treatment and lifestyle of those with a chronic condition. Especially in the case of Tom Sawyer's pat down - I admit afterwards I was pretty scared to travel by plane. I didn't want to go through the new security scanner so they could take pictures of my bag or have my bag violated in a pat-down. 

But so far it hasn't been a huge issue for me since I don't travel that often and when I do I've just walked through the basic metal scanner, which I'm thankful for - if there comes a day I need to patted-down, I know my rights. 

I haven't taken big enough trips or expensive enough ostomy supplies to need travel insurance, but I always just my travelers checklist, before I go. If that helps!


----------



## Chrismac

Hey,
I've travelled to places of varying cleanliness and for the most part I was fine. I went to Beijing and took a letter from my doctor explaining the medication in my hand luggage but they never asked about it so since then I've never bothered and not had a problem. Maybe I'll get caught out on that one day.

I have been to Tanzania and got a small flare up, but I found if I grabbed a bucket of water before I went to the toilet you can pour that down if it doesn't flush and it does the job (not that there will always be a bucket to hand)
Also, I stayed in Maasai villages which was great because it was a big pit in the ground, so you crouch and aim. Easy. No splashback, no flush worries, only bugs. I took loads of baby wipes, much nicer (except the one pitch black night I mistook my mosquito repellant wipes for baby wipes.. burn!)

When I had a really bad flare up I was in Sicily, I'd been docked there/sailing for 6 weeks. I got so bad that I was going every hour all day and night until it was just blood, no food. I lost so much energy that I couldn't even go on my watch, I spent the whole sail in bed.
Long story short, I ended up in a hospital in Catania with a Spanish speaking friend to translate (I'd have been lost without her). They took a blood test, we had to wait for hours for the results. The toilet in the waiting room had no soap, luckily I had alcohol gel. They put me on a drip that had an air bubble in it that I only noticed when it was centimetres from my vein and they had no beds so they wanted to put me on a black 'doctors room' bed. NO. WAY. I refused, checked out and went back to the boat where I was comfortable and had the crew to look after me. Lesson from that: take enough medication. The doctor can get you more if you give enough notice.


----------



## woops!

I also let my MD, and MD's nurse know I am traveling. That way if they get phone call from me they know I am calling long distance and will help me right away. This has been helpfull in the past when they were able to fax my medication information to me at a MD office in Ireland when a flair decided to hit. Just makes it eaiser


----------



## lizzy

Hi guys! This is exactly the info I was looking for when I logged on.

Definitely agree about the meds. I went to Germany for a friends wedding in 2010 and it was just at the time when we got all the snow and loads of flights got cancelled. I was stuck there for a week longer than I had planned for and I ran out of Modulen and I couldnt get any decent food anywhere! Loads of sausage, chips, cheese and pepperoni.. I'm sure not all German food is like this but thats all everyone I was with seemed to want to eat. One day I took 20 lopermide and it still wasnt working... it was quite funny in hindsight!

I havent been to many countries but Australia, Spain and Frace were all fine. I'd love to go to Vietnam or Thailand but I am worried all the food will make me sick. It probably not a good idea!


----------



## natatak227

This might sound strange, but I would wear one of those underwear type Depends, if you are really worried or in a flare and must travel. They aren't terribly uncomfortable and do give some piece of mind. I've used them when I'm in a flare and have to do long CT tests, just in case.  

The last flight I was on, the plane got stuck on the runway for over an hour and no one was able to get up to use the restroom. And I mean NO ONE! I asked and plead with the attendents to let me use the restroom, which didn't work one bit. I even showed them my, "I CAN'T WAIT" card from the CCFA, still a no go.


----------



## Emily

Hey guys, problem here. Me and my sis are spending a month in Italy at the end of May and I don't know what to do about my Humira!! Theres no way I can keep it cold for the whole flight and everything, and then find a fridge at every hostel we stay at! Plus, I'll probably need a 2 month supply. Is it possible to obtain it in Italy rather than get it here and bring it all over the place ? Anyone have any experience with going overseas on a biologic?


----------



## Kelsey

I recently returned from a trip to Thailand and I was very nervous travelling on my own with crohns but surprisingly I had no major crohns symptoms until I literally landed back home, which makes me kinda think about what was so different over there?
I had no issue with getting all my medications on the plane with me I just made sure I had a letter from my specialist on me and a couple spare in my suitcase just incase.
I also requested a seat on the aisle just incase I had to do a quick dash to the loo and I also made sure I was up and moving about a lot .

Have a good trip and safe travels


----------



## notfullyfathomed

Hey Emily! I was curious about this so I did a quick search from "traveling with humira" and what do you know...lots of other people have this question too. Here's a pretty detailed blog post:
http://travelingwithumira.blogspot.com/

Another thought might be having someone FedEx it to you overnight with dry ice. I know that you can do this domestically, but I'm not sure about international. It sounds like the makers of Humira have some good suggestions, though. Good luck and buon viaggio!


----------



## Emily

Thank you Anna!! That's really helpful. I'm seeing my GI in a few weeks and I'm going to ask if theres any other options. If not, this is what I'll do. Thanks again!


----------



## sarabrooks

The best thing I ever did for myself on a plane flight was giving one of the flight attendants a heads up! she was so helpful the entire time! try it out some time.


----------



## Gra

*Travel Kit*

Aisle seat near toilets.

Tell the cabin staff about your "needs".

In your carry on bag (or pocket) - Immodium and laxatives are top priority - you never know when....

I always travel with my own (half size) toilet roll in case, and a spare clean pair of undies.  Also a pack of quality  "wet wipes".  

Pref. take some food you can tolerate with you in case food on board is unsuitable.  

Gra.


----------



## blgdave

I travel about a fair old bit and have done the Uk to NZ and Aussie a few times over the last few years. That was one of my main worries at the time as I was in a bad flare up and had to fly for 26 hours. I just loaded up with Immodium and made sure my seat was "easy access".

What I always try to do, is really not think about it. Sounds weird, but stressing out seems to kick me off more?

Also a top tip, when ever you get up. Just go to the toilet and have a good old release. Also every toilet you pass in transfers, just have a go. I take full advantage of when ever I see a sign.

By the way, I taught the poor Indian fella in Dubai transfer terminal toilets a lesson he wont forget!!

Also anyone ever travelling through Sydney, make sure you have a toilet vist before going to the transfer gate. They seem to take for ever to get people through there!

Cheers
Dave...


----------



## jencav

Can anyone help please? 
I live in the Uk and im due to go to Kenya 2nd July. Ive had chron's for just over 2 years and i take azathioprine 125mg. Ive been to the doctors to discuss what vaccinations i need and because my medication is an immunosuppresant i cant have the yellow fever vaccination as its a live injection. I can have other vaccinations to protect me just not this. Now as far as i know they dont check what you have and havent had when getting into kenya but has anyone been? Can anyone give me any advice? am i more at risk of getting it? im so confused.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I've booked my holiday with my friends to Rhodes next month. I'm really excited but a little bit worried. The flight is 3 1/2 hours which isn't too bad but I have only ever been on two planes before! I'm going to take all of your advice! 

But I've been thinking things like, what if I go on the beach and get sand in my fistula's. I really don't want to feel them building up like an abscess again while I'm on holiday. Maybe I'm just worrying over little things! I went to the beach with them last year, I just didn't realise what they were then and hadn't been hospitalised for them!


----------



## Judith

jencav said:


> Can anyone help please?
> I live in the Uk and im due to go to Kenya 2nd July. Ive had chron's for just over 2 years and i take azathioprine 125mg. Ive been to the doctors to discuss what vaccinations i need and because my medication is an immunosuppresant i cant have the yellow fever vaccination as its a live injection. I can have other vaccinations to protect me just not this. Now as far as i know they dont check what you have and havent had when getting into kenya but has anyone been? Can anyone give me any advice? am i more at risk of getting it? im so confused.


Hi Jencav,

Kenya sounds beautiful. I have never been but the safest thing to do would be to not risk it. That being said, here is some information that can hopefully help you make your decision. It is from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), in the US, regarding Yellow Fever Risk in Africa and South America. It appears Kenya has certain high risk and lower risk areas. It also depends on the month you will be there (rainy season or not):
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellowb...s-diseases-related-to-travel/yellow-fever.htm

and recommendations for Immunocompromised Travelers:
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellowb...pecific-needs/immunocompromised-travelers.htm

More info about Kenya and vaccinations: http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/kenya.htm

Map: http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellowb...eases-related-to-travel/yellow-fever.htm#2853

Hope it helps,
J


----------



## Susan2

I have been to Kenya and was able to have the Yellow Fever vaccination, but, as Judith said, was advised that the risk varied on where and when you were travelling.

My certificate was not checked in Kenya, but the Australian authorities can be quite strict about travellers returning from Yellow Fever declared countries and my certificate was certainly checked on my return home. I don't know how the USA stands on this; it would be worth checking.

Having said that, my safari experience in Kenta and Tanzania was absolutely amazing. 

I had one bad spell of vomitting and diarrhea and, as I have an ileostomy, that was a bit of a problem but I took a couple of days out, then caught up with the group.


----------



## Tummyache

Anyone considering a visit to Panama?  We are retired and live in Panama most of the year, traveling back and forth to the USA 3-4 times a year.  Here in Panama there is a new benefit for visitors - health insurance comes FREE with your stamped passport for 30 days.  Nice to know! [Inquire at the information desk at the airport upon landing for a medical contact phone number in case of a medical emergency].  It is one of the countries known for 'medical tourism' since medical care is top-notch and much less expensive than in the USA.  Aside from that, most medications, except controlled meds, can be bought directly from a pharmacy without a prescription from a Panamanian doctor - never tried using a USA prescription, so don't know about that. But, so far we have found out-of-pocket most of our meds cost what the copay is for Medicare or less. We have many fine hospitals and clinics throughout the country.  As an example: Hospital y Clinica Punta Pacifica, which is affiliated with John Hopkins International and is located in Panama City [near the Canal], where you will most likely be landing at Tocuman International Airport. [I believe John Hopkins is considered to be one of the top medical groups in the USA, and this Panamanian hospital/clinic extension definitely reflects that reputation and standard.] You will find most college educated people speak some English and many doctors are very proficient.  Also, USA money and Panamanian dollars + coins are interchangeable, so there is no "exchange rate" to worry about when purchases are made.


----------



## ZM1019

Travel for me has become nothing but a nightmare (since before the CD diagnose).  I can't have any form of starch at all, not even trace elements so I basically can't eat which sets off low blood sugar and a pounding headache.  It took me awhile after the low blood sugar to figure out to just order milk (real milk because I can't have powdered anything since they use starch as a filler in powdered things).  Milk doesn't bother me at all so now I stick to that on the plane.  I've had to do a couple of trips where it took over 20 hours and I was no where long enough to get a meal I could actually eat so knowing this became crucial.

Eating in country?  Argh.  I think it sounds easier for you all (and that's not saying you have it easy at all).  For me it's the problem of most countries don't think in terms of all the different forms of starch or believe it's gluten no matter what you say.  Also, many countries don't use the word starch like we do in English so you have to know every food and ingredient that has to be avoided and trust that they won't throw spices or powdered consomme in the food.  Typically I won't touch anything in a restaurant or a house.  I just absolutely refuse.  I go to the store and buy fruit, veggies and meat I recognize and make it myself (which requires that I stay somewhere that I can do that).  Thankfully fruit and veggies that don't have starch are okay for me but you can imagine how hard it is when things are unfamiliar and you have no idea what you're really getting.  

The other thing I learned the hard way is that other countries have limited medication selection and a lot don't have compounding pharmacies so if I get hurt or sick, I'm pretty much done because they can't give me anything.  I found that out when I was living in Costa Rica for work and I had to get transferred back.  

This has really been terrible for me because I love to travel and I feel like this problem has absolutely ruined it.  Instead of enjoying a country and experiencing it, I spend all of my time worrying about what and where I can eat and scheduling around that.  I used to have many people I would travel with and now I have no one because none of them want to deal with these kinds of limitations and it takes all of the fun out of the trip for them as well.  It's become one of the hardest things with which I've had to deal.


----------



## nitty

One thing that's useful to take, especially in countries with basic health facilities, is a sterile pack.  This contains sterile needles and IV cannulas amongst other things.  I'm in the UK and I was able to buy one through my family doctors surgery.  Obviously it has to go in luggage in the hold.  

My husband and I took them when we went to Kenya on our honeymoon (13 years ago), and that was when we were two healthy people with no medical problems, but wanted safe sharps in a country with basic healthcare and a high HIV rate.

I ended up with rotten D, simply because I wasn't used to eating so much fruit (!!), so if I'd had the gut I've got now I could have ended up really seriously dehydrated and possibly needing IV fluids.

On the subject of Kenya, we did have Yellow Fever vaccinations (though of course we had no health reasons not to), and if I remember correctly, we were told that we didn't need the vaccination certificate to get to Kenya, but that we did need it to be allowed back into the UK.  I'm afraid I can't remember if it was actually checked at border control or not.

I'm not sure what the situation is with anti-malarials and Crohn's meds.  I remember that different areas of Kenya have different risk levels.  You have to make sure you take the anti-malarials for the specified time even after returning, otherwise you're not covered (I think that's why Cheryl Cole got sick recently).

Sorry if I've repeated anything, I didn't get to read the whole thread.


----------



## Mia E

hi all!

this sticky is great! thanks for all the advice! i've got my notepad out recording it all!!

I'm interested in anyone's experience of travelling long haul with sri lankan airlines with crohns? I'm going on my honeymoon in august (i can NOT wait! so excited :dance and I wonder how accomodating they are?  would love to chat to someone who works for them in heathrow, this forum is amazing i would not be surprised to find someone!lol

I also read something about dvt being high risk.  is this something i should worry about? i had surgery 2 months ago. could this help me get extra leg room (ie which means i can run out to the bathroom when needed!).

Im also so worried about the lines that form for the loo! First- the wait when u feel like u are going to poo your pants, and second- the embarrassing smell that may be left and someone has to walk in to/ floats down the plane :stinks:
sorry for being graphic but we all know what its like!:blush:

thanks!x


----------



## Tesscorm

FWIW, just some general travel info for Canadians...   


You may find some useful information regarding steps to take while travelling with a prescription medication at the following links: 
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/tmp-pmv/pdf/bon_depart-on_your_way-eng.pdf 
http://www.voyage.gc.ca/faq/medical-eng.asp#5 

Should you require further information, we would recommend that you contact the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA), since it manages Canada's borders by administering and enforcing domestic laws that govern trade and travel, as well as international agreements and conventions.  Please contact the Border Information Service at 1-800-461-9999.  For calls outside of Canada (long distance charges apply), please call 1-204-983-3500, 1-506-636-5064, or e-mail at CBSA-ASFC@canada.gc.ca.


----------



## healthynow

hi Ekuskrash, I have travelled heaps with crohns, India (northern) hong kong, Taiwan, Japan heaps in asia, the only advice i can give is make sure u get a letter from your DR listing your meds, take some with you on the plane the last thing u want is lost baggage with your meds in there and travel insurance declare your crohns, it may cost more but if u need it it will be worth it. I always tried to use the loo before iwent anywhere for a long period of time and just didn't eat a terrible lot when i was going to be away from a toilet for a long period of time and if i was out and about i would find a hotel and in the eating area was usually a loo nearby. Enjoy your travel dont let crohns rule your life
Cheers
healthy


----------



## healthynow

Hi Mia E, this is going to sound weird but, the trick of pooing in public is flush as soon as it goes in even if u flush a few times who cares, and my poor daughter when she was little and i couldn't leave her outside while i went to the loo and i was travelling with her airports ect she had to come in with me so i got her to 1 look the ohter way and tell her sing me a lovely little song really loud so no one would hear the explosion going on (bless her little cotton socks) it was hilarious she would be disgusted if she remembered that now (she is 15 now) when u r on holidays and walking around seeing the sights need to go find a hotel where the eating area is is usually a loo nearby
Cheers have a good trip away


----------



## Snoflayk505

Diet and stress are HUGE factors. Im pretty sure Ive tried every Crohn's medication out there. Some work for a while, some don't. EVERYONE is different. Many people, like me, have obtained a symptom free life medication free simply by changing their diets. Works for some, others it doesn't. Always worth a try though, right!? I follow the "specific carbohydrate diet".

As for traveling, always know where the restroom is  Best advice from one Crohnie to another lol. Good luck to you.


----------



## prplkow

Hi all, I am still a newbie to this site, but I thought I would share my traveling experience. First I would like to thank everyone in this thread for their comments and suggestions because it really helped me. 

I went on a three week vacation to Europe - Germany, Netherlands and Austria. Since I was newly diagnosed, I took my colonoscopy/upper endoscopy report with me as my medical info (which is all I have and my doctor suggested it as well). I also had to get a "vacation advance" on my meds, so I definitely had enough. I packed some in my purse and some in my luggage. I followed the advice of packing extra underwear and pants, toilet paper, wipes, diaper/pads, etc. in my backpack I took everywhere with me. I never ended up using them, but the comfort of knowing that I had them "just in case" was a good feeling. I used the toilet every chance I had. Sometimes even if I didn't even think I had to go, I would make the stop anyway. I always scoped out where the restrooms were. I also carried a small perfume in my purse to help with any odor (and a larger perfume/deodorizer for the hotel bathroom).

I packed some food that I knew I could eat so I would always have something safe (peanut butter, manuka honey and some gluten free crackers). Servers in restaurants were always good about letting me know what was in the dishes (my husband is fluent in German, so that also helped). Sometimes there was not a lot I could pick from, but there was always at least something. There were some times I strayed off and ate something that I knew would cause problems, but I would only eat a little and the side effects were not that bad. I did have a glass of beer, that was not a nice experience later. I don't do anything with bubbles because it just hurts too much. That was also a learning experience...a lot of places only served or carried bubbled water. I learned to always have "still water" in my purse (and stock up on it when we found it).

All in all the experience was good. Being prepared for anything really helped and also set my mind at ease. Thanks again everyone for all your input and suggestions. =)


----------



## Rachel

HI everyone, I recently went on my honeymoon to Mexico in June. Everything went pretty smoothly with my Crohn's. No major flares. I took all my meds in my carry on in their original containers. 

One thing that did go wrong though was my husband had the tip of his finger cut off on our second day. He was climbing up the ladder of a boat in the ocean and his finger got caught in the hinge of the ladder and it cut the tip off. We ended up staying 2 days in a mexican hospital where no one spoke english. They never asked for what drugs he was allergic to, nor did I fill out any medical paperwork for him. 

Although this happened to him and not me, I did learn something about traveling and having Crohn's. 

Always carry a list of your current medications in you and a list of what drugs NOT to give you if you are hospitalized. 

Communicate with the people you are traveling with that you have an autoimmune disease and what they need to do if you are taken to the hospital

Fight to get a translator if you are in a nonenglish speaking country

Fight to have open communication between you and the doctor/nurses

Do your research before you travel about the surrounding hospitals etc

Always be prepared! You never know what can happen!


----------



## lara5559

Well I have just booked a holiday to Los Angeles next march. Thats a 11 hour flight. Just hope im not flaring at the time. Because I do get stressed when flying and 11 hours is a long time. Still not being diagnosed with anything definate, just told it was  distal proctitis 15 months ago after sigmoidoscopy and again im just settling from my 2nd flare after 4 weeks of bledding etc after suffering from some bug.

Im on mesalazine and have taken the predfoam again which works. Im just wondering if I have to get any insurance cover for Proctitis? My consultant said dont go labelling yourself a colitis sufferer on policies etc as it may burn out and was caused most prob by the virus I had. But now had another flare i think Im going have this for life. 

Any info would be great?

Lara


----------



## Graze

O how exciting I lived in Colombia for a few months and it was such a good experience. The food was amazing and I wasn't strong willed enough to say no to trying all the new food so just lived with the consequences... It was worth it. I don't know if it is the same in Chilie but in Colombia you are not meant to flush toilet paper down the loo. I did not find this out until after a few days of being there...also may be helpful to carry some toilet paper/tissues with you wherever you go as a lot of the toilets didn't have any or you had to pay. O and likewise for soap, do may pay to carry hand sanitizer with you.

I hope the Crohns stays under control and I'm sure you'll have an amazing time.


----------



## JT643

I would strongly suggest taking Activated Charcoal tablets with food as it helps to eliminate any bad toxins or bactirea that you may have ate (consult your doctor first)


----------



## glory_h

Tummyache said:


> Aside from that, most medications, except controlled meds, can be bought directly from a pharmacy without a prescription from a Panamanian doctor - never tried using a USA prescription, so don't know about that. But, so far we have found out-of-pocket most of our meds cost what the copay is for Medicare or less.


Hi Tummyache!

So glad to see your post. My husband and I are hoping to move abroad at some point hopefully in a year or so. I am taking Pentasa which is keeping my Crohn's in check. My quality of life is great, but we are concerned about moving abroad and being able to continue to get Pentasa.

I was wondering - what medications have you gotten in Panama? If you have gotten Pentasa, how much was the Rx? Have you seen doctors there or had any procedures like colonoscopy, etc?

Thanks for any and all info! We were looking into Costa Rica because it has a good reputation for healthcare but Panama is also a top option for us.

Thanks!


----------



## Tummyache

Actually, I am one of those very lucky folks who evidently has very mild IBD which is controlled with a restricted diet [no dairy, no gluten, very low sugar], vitamins + minerals, and probiotics.  I never cheat.  I have been given a med to control intestinal inflammation only a few times in my life. 

However, I can tell you that we live in Panama City, Panama [in a neighborhood called San Francisco], only about a mile from Punta Pacifica Hospital and Clinic [a John Hopkins International Hospital] which is excellent. We travel back and forth to TX 2 times a year where we use our medicare for those things that are less expensive there - currently medicare cannot be used in Panama. Those few meds we buy in the US through insurance are sent to us via a forwarding mail service in Miami, FL, or we get them while in TX - we do the 3 month mail order meds. This has worked out quite well! Generally in Panama, all medical care we have had costs us 1/2 to 1/3 TX medicare copay cost, plus most meds are at medicare co-pay cost or lower.  For example, the most dramatic difference in cost is my thyroid med which is $8 for 50 pills in Panama.  Meanwhile, our insurance in TX charges us $30 for 30 pills [all from the same original pharma company]. 

We thought originally we would retire to Costa Rica - but after doing our homework, we decided that Panama had a lot more to offer retirees.  Panama gives us 25% off all airline fares that originate here, for example. After visiting both countries, we found Panama to be a better fit for us.  Before deciding, we recommend you visit on your own in both countries and talk to as many other retirees as possible, rather than taking one of those commercial retiree trips that are pushing their agenda and keep you in a controlled environment. International living can be wonderful if you are  willing to adjust to a non-USA culture and willing to try to learn Spanish, but it is not for everyone.  We have known folks who couldn't adjust and soon returned to the USA.  However, the rest of us are REALLY enjoying the adventure! We wish you lots of luck and fun as you explore the options!


----------



## Jasoncode3

Tummyache said:


> Anyone considering a visit to Panama?  We are retired and live in Panama most of the year, traveling back and forth to the USA 3-4 times a year.  Here in Panama there is a new benefit for visitors - health insurance comes FREE with your stamped passport for 30 days.  Nice to know! [Inquire at the information desk at the airport upon landing for a medical contact phone number in case of a medical emergency].  It is one of the countries known for 'medical tourism' since medical care is top-notch and much less expensive than in the USA.  Aside from that, most medications, except controlled meds, can be bought directly from a pharmacy without a prescription from a Panamanian doctor - never tried using a USA prescription, so don't know about that. But, so far we have found out-of-pocket most of our meds cost what the copay is for Medicare or less. We have many fine hospitals and clinics throughout the country.  As an example: Hospital y Clinica Punta Pacifica, which is affiliated with John Hopkins International and is located in Panama City [near the Canal], where you will most likely be landing at Tocuman International Airport. [I believe John Hopkins is considered to be one of the top medical groups in the USA, and this Panamanian hospital/clinic extension definitely reflects that reputation and standard.] You will find most college educated people speak some English and many doctors are very proficient.  Also, USA money and Panamanian dollars + coins are interchangeable, so there is no "exchange rate" to worry about when purchases are made.


Just wondering if you receive remicade, and if so what is the cost in Panama?


----------



## Tummyache

I am taking no meds - am strict with diet [gluten free + dairy free + low sugar] and suppliments [vitamins + minerals + fish oil + probiotics].  My scopes + biopsies were clear and normal last month -so doctor said to keep doing what I am doing, for me it is working.  But, some years ago they said it's likely mild Crohns.  Now I am wondering if that was not miss diagnosed at the time.


----------



## Danico85

I travelled from Glasgow to Australia via Dubai and back on holiday last year. I was pretty worried before hand. The flight itself was horrific but my bowels didnt move, infact they dried up a little, so make sure you drink plenty of water. Although, the que to the toilet was always massive which was a bit of a worry! Thankfully i never needed.


----------



## Scaryman

A couple points I like to add to this if I can: I have something called air ambulance.com basically they do international travel or cover international travel. Basically the requirements are if you're inpatient in a hospital in foreign country or anywhere 150 miles from your home and the doctor you're in the hospital with in-hospital you want to go to agree that you can be transferred were having need to be transferred they will make the arrangements and transfer you to a hospital of your choosing. That should cover the worst case scenario to get you back in country if you're really really bad.
One problem I do have a question about is we travel were some of us on Himara travel with medications like needles passing through TSA might prove to be a challenge. Those of us who have ileostomy's, might have other issues going through bio scanners. I cannot attest to TSA and ileostomy as I do not have one. But I would not go to a Third World country with our disease. That should be for obvious reasons. For people traveling overseas along Mikey different thing traveling with a companion or so, I know that I'd be traveling alone so that I have to make extreme arrangements with doctors and medication. As for telling stewardess on airplane your condition I recommend against that based on personal experience on Southwest Airlines. I would just go ahead and make the decision if you feel you need to sit near lavatory then do so on your own if you can. They told me off the plane I had to speak to an airline doctor about my Crohn's disease and I got kicked off. Just wanted to give you guys some feedback on that.


----------



## Susan2

Yes, it's really important to have adequate insurance when travelling overseas. I travel a fair amount and have found that some companies will not cover me, or will give only reduced coverage, once they find out that I have Crohn's. If you shop around, however, or get advice from your local Crohn's and Colitis association, you will find an insurance company that will cover you.

I have travelled with needles, but only in my checked in luggage, so I don't know how difficult it is to get needles through security, even with a doctor's certificate. I have an ileostomy but haven't yet come across a bio scanner when travelling, however I don't think that it should create a problem.

As to Third World Countries, they can be a challenge but, with adequate preparation and precautions when you are there, do not need to be ruled out entirely.  I have travelled a number of times in Africa and Asia and once in Equador and I know that some of the Forum members, like Samboi, have also travelled in Asia. I have had one situation where I was badly dehydrated from a combination of vomitting and diarrhoea, but not badly enough to be hospitalised. Yes, I get diarrhoea, but then so do many of the people around me who do not have IBD; I carry my trusty Imodium and also a stronger prescription anti-diarrhoea medication. I also carry anti-nausia medication and antibiotics, but have never had to use those.

I have never told an airline that I have Crohn's although, if I am using a travel agent I always ask them to get me an aisle seat, if possible. Some airlines will let you see what seats are unoccupied and let you choose from those.


----------



## Mayuko

Hello!

I have a few questions, I'm an American but I'm currently living in Japan and I was diagnosed with Crohn's in Japan in February of this year.  I am travelling back to America in a few weeks for the Christmas holidays and I'm wondering what I should bring?  This will be the first time I'll be going to America since I've been diagnosed and I have never been hospitalized in America so I don't know how Crohn's treatment works in America.  I don't expect any problems since I've been in remission for a while now, but just in case.  I've seen people say to bring medical records but mine are in Japanese so I'm not sure if they'll be helpful.  I'm on Pentasa and another anti-diarrhea medicine both of which I take three times a day, should I bring a doctor's note or just a prescription?  I'm staying for 18 days and I'm currently taking 9 pills a day so I'll have to take a lot of pills with me.  Luckily, I have insurance here which covers me for 30 days in my home country.  I am glad this thread reminded me to check that and bring my insurance info with me!  

I know this is a strange situation so I understand if I can't get answers here, just thought I'd try!  This thread has been very helpful already!  I have two flights, the longer one is 13 hours and the whole trip is about 18 hours all together and I am really dreading it!  Before I was diagnosed with Crohn's I would feel very ill during these long flights (which I now think is probably due to the fact I had Crohn's but didn't know it yet) so I'm hoping to make this one as painless as possible!!


----------



## Martha

I always put my meds in the hotel room safe.  You should always have travel insurance which covers crohns even if you dont think you will need it.  I found the actual UK crohns web site charged way more for travel insurance than what you can get in moneysupermarket.  I always have a food bag in my pocket, the ones with the zip on them, just in case I feel sick.  I would avoid the plane food and take some plain biscuits and crisps


----------



## Kinsey

My son went to the US Embassy when he got to Slovenia when he was just 17.  They were great help in an emergency.


----------



## sherrim

Hi All,

I just found this forum tonight, but plan to be an active member.

I am 1000s of miles from home with my husband we are due to fly tomorrow but we are both freaked out because true to form I am having a terrible flare.

We have been here 8 days and only 1 of them have I been able to leave the hotel.   I am now so weak that I cannot walk to the toilet alone.

I am, actually we are desperate for ideas on how to get me home.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sherrim


----------



## Kinsey

You must have a wheel chair waiting for you at the airport, call ahead and they will let the other end of your trip know that they need to meet you plane and have a wheelchair.  Someone will be there to push the wheel chair as you husband probably has some of your luggage to carry.  They are good about that if you call ahead.

Kinsey


----------



## Axelfl3333

This probably not recommended worked for me no food 12 hours before flight,2 loperamide couple of hours before one as I board,it worked for me.


----------



## Artisan105

I think everyone covered most of the important details. I would recommend you carry most of your medications on your carry-on. And maybe a little bottle with your daily worth of medication handy. Why not just put everything in the check-in bag? Because your bag might get lost. There is a possibility it might get mixed up; then you are basically screwed. I suggest the little bottle with the daily amount of meds because you don't want to open up all the medicine bottles in the middle of the flight. People are going to think you are a drug dealer or have a serious disease or something. :] 

Always know where the bathrooms are. Eat light. Don't indulge in foods you know will harm you. Carry some sanitary wipes if you can. Be prepared. Think of the worst case scenario and prepare for it. It is always comforting to know when something happens you are ready for it. Less stress. More fun. Good luck!


----------



## rehopeh

Not sure how helpful this may prove to be, but one thing my husband had started doing on long road trips was bring along (and wear) some of those Men's Depends "diapers", just in case he had the urge to use the restroom, but couldn't find one or get to one soon enough.  They say that stress can trigger Crohn's flare-ups, so these diapers just helped take an edge off that stress of "What if I can't find a bathroom in time??"


----------



## Karen

One important tip I learned with my hubby { the crohnnie } take your food journal with you !!!!


----------



## ryansbronco

I find train travel works best for me. At most of the smaller stations you can usually pic your own seat.  Isle tends to be best and towards the rear of the car. Normally I just sleep it off, but if i need to I can walk it off


----------



## KeithK28

"...Even though Crohn's is manageable by ourselves with dietary care..."

Really? What dietary care exactly?


----------



## purdueCrohns

Culturelle (probiotic) seems to help a TON with the problems I used to have with differences in water for those moments when bottled water isn't available.


----------



## Ahumado

Don't eat or drink before...fly in the PM if possible. Don't touch anything and keep some antiseptic wash in your pocket. Anything you don't want lost keep in your pocket


----------



## Careyearl

I have travelled a fair amount with my meds on me going through security.  As an insulin dependant diabetic as well as a CD suffer I have never had problems with my needles.  I carry the box with the prescription on it.  I have travelled within Canada, the United States, Mexico and the UK.  I also have a letter from my dr. and a last of prescriptions from my pharmacy.  January will be mt first time travelling to Florida with my humira.  Has anyone had any problems with the cold gel packs?


----------



## Pippio

I'm actually about to see your country in a few weeks. I've had Crohn's for 20 plus years, and travel on a regular basis from New Zealand. Take meds., and all will be great. Enjoy your trip, as I will mine.


----------



## Boplanman

I have traveled all over the world. First thing is bring travel toilet paper most countries don't supply it.  Make sure your meds is in carry on! Bring Imodium it will help a ton!! On the plane you can get up a lot and if the plane isn't full ask the stewardess if you can have an aisle seat and explain.  Bring extra clothes in carry on and try to just relax, stress makes it worse.  Know how to ask for the bathroom " puedo ir al bano?"  You will do great dont let crohns hinder traveling.  I was amazed I could travel


----------



## fromthegut

I hope all went well for you. Some excellent suggestions


----------



## Kit

Some of my travel tips:
I don't eat a lot the day before I fly, but make sure I drink plenty of water.  I always travel with baby wipes/flushable wipes for clean up with extra clothes/underwear. (especially in the carry on)  I do pack my medicines in my carry on, so if the luggage gets lost I have them, if you have enough you can pack more in the luggage so if your meds get stolen you still will have them. 

As far as eating I agree, stay away from raw vegetables and stick with foods you know don't aggravate symptoms.  

I have not traveled out of my country yet, so I don't have travel tips for that, but copying drivers license, credit cards, and passport are a good idea.


----------



## Sunione

Kudos to all Chronies that travel outside your country. Frankly I would never consider such a thing as I get stressed too easily and prolonged stress is one of my triggers. However, I do need to get away from home and as an avid photographer and artist, I love going to new places. My solution was a camper van. It has a bathroom and a bed. I keep it stocked with bottled water, foods I know I can tolerate, OTC medicines, several changes of clothes, wipes etc, that way I can easily go on day trips or over nighters. Next week we are planning to go leaf peeping in the Berkshires and are hoping to stay for 4-5 nights at a campground. This will be the longest time I have spent away from home in years.....except for hospital stays!:dusty::dusty::dusty::dusty:


----------



## Crohns Warrior ((Kristy)

I recently got back from the Bahamas and I did have some issues while I was there, but please make sure that you stay away from the spicey foods, as well as vegetables, I have had Crohns disease now for years and the best advice that I can give you is watch closely what you eat, and stay AWAY from the veggies, a normal person who doesnt have the disease has a hard time digesting vegetables, imagine what our system goes through when we try to digest them, also stay away from nuts; anything that is high in fiber.  Make sure that you take all of your Crohns meds and also make sure that if your doctor has prescribed pain medicine that you take it with and always take extra (of all of your meds) for those just in case moments. Also, depending on how you are traveling; I would ask for the motion sickness patch they work great if you are traveling by boat; but, they also work for planes as well, our system gets a little shaky when we are doing anything that causes our gut to move around.  Stay away from alcohol, it can throw you in a flare in no time, and stress can do the same, the last thing that you want is to go into a full flare while you are away from home! It may sound like a lot right now, but once you get used to traveling it will become like second nature to you! It is much better to be prepared for the what if's than to be stuck over there and the worst case scenario happens! My motto is "over prepare or stay here"! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Crohns Warrior ((Kristy)

One more thing, I used to swear by water to keep from dehydrating, however my dr's informed me that while it does help all that you do is void it out (urinate) which means that you don't keep any of it in and it takes a whole lot of water to hydrate you. When if you sneak in a coke it has calories and helps your caloric intake which also means that you are holding more of it in. The carbonation also helps to ease your stomach and Coke is what works best for me. Also try not to eat the day before you travel, that way the stress from traveling doesn't have you running to the bathroom every 5 mins! Make sure to take baby wipes with you as well, if you do have multiple "meetings" in the restroom you don't want to get raw from the cheap TP! It's also great to have if you have an accident as well! Good luck and safe travels ~Kristy


----------



## Susan2

All good advice, Kristy. Just to add for those with stomas, I always carry a roll of Micropore (or other similar paper surgical tape) in my handbag. If you feel that the edges of your ostomy bag are lifting, a quick tape around will hold it until you can change the whole thing. It is gentle on the skin and is easily removed.


----------



## LodgeLady

What can I use to carry the Humira pens on trips longer than 2 hours? Also when traveling on a plane? I got a travel kit from the Humira company but it is only good for 2 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThanksP

LodgeLady said:


> What can I use to carry the Humira pens on trips longer than 2 hours? Also when traveling on a plane? I got a travel kit from the Humira company but it is only good for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a small, sealable cooler/lunch bag and filled it with commercial grade ice packs to keep my Cimzia cool.  Had no problem and it was a 6 hour flight.  I did make sure to wrap the syringes so they did not freeze if touching the ice packs.


----------



## LodgeLady

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimmisharma

Hello Friend's

Thank you for giving me suggesstion to where to go next time i'll remember your words always...................


----------



## The Real MC

I'm an experienced international traveler with CD and the only thing I can add is when traveling abroad, don't leave a restaurant right away.  I have to relax for at least a half hour after finishing a meal in case I need the toilet.  I'm also VERY selective with airport restaurants between flights - too many fried foods chains.  The food in coach class has gotten so bad that I no longer eat it - I pack non perishable stuff like nuts, granola bars, crackers.


----------



## Mehita

I have a pretty basic question. My 13 year old just started Remicade about a month ago. What have you done to avoid all the germs on airplanes? I'm half tempted to have him wear a mask the whole time, but I know he'd roll his eyes at that one. I'm a bit of a germaphobe myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## Careyearl

Take some Lysol wipes and clean the seat and all around it.  I did that as well as hotel rooms etc to make sure it was clean.  You have to keep on living but use some strategies to make it a bit easier.


----------



## LodgeLady

Mehita said:


> I have a pretty basic question. My 13 year old just started Remicade about a month ago. What have you done to avoid all the germs on airplanes? I'm half tempted to have him wear a mask the whole time, but I know he'd roll his eyes at that one. I'm a bit of a germaphobe myself. Any suggestions?


I wear a N95 mask every time I fly on an airplane. I have never gotten sick once I started wearing it. Before that I always seemed to catch something a day or two after flying. People look at you a little funny but I don't care. I tell the person I'm sitting next to that I'm not sick but that I don't want to get sick. Once I say that it seems to break the ice and I have no problems with others flying.


----------



## ThanksP

I always use lysol wipes on the arm rest, head rest, window (if I'm in window seat) and most importantly, the tray.  I read a study once about the dirtiest place on a plane and it was the tray, and the back seat pocket. I also have a dear friend who is a flight attendant and she tells me all the disgusting things people do on the pull out tray. Ewwwww. I fly quite a bit and have never gotten sick specifically from air travel.  Just make sure to wash hands more frequently and he'll be good to go.


----------



## GIGI69

I travel quite regularly both professionally and personally. The only thing I would add on the medicines is when I'm on immunosuppressants I get my doctor to give me a prescription for a Zpack, in case I pick up a respiratory bug. I always do a little research on the public restroom situation before I head out.  It gives you an opportunity to think through strategies before you leave and prepare. I just returned from China and that research was a life saver!


----------



## Maria23

hi


----------



## Emmy

I went to China for what was meant to be a year, ended up being 16 months. I did pretty much everything on that list, apart from the simple foods part, well, meat buns are kind of simple, but highly seasoned noodles/meat/fish/everything else, maybe not so simple.
I had 3 months worth of Azathioprine with me, and paracetamol, but I could get more if I needed, dirt cheap there, had rehydration capsules and everything. I even had insurance in case. I was meant to somehow get a repeat prescription of Azathioprine while I was over there, but it seemed like alot of trouble... and I didn't want to bother my boss, at the risk of being sent home because I was 'sick'. But as it turned out. I didn't need it. I went 12 months pretty much without meds. The only time I visited the doctor was when I had a really bad cough/cold and in China they just stick an IV in you for a few hours over a few days and you've fixed. For cold's and simple things I mean... but otherwise apart from the occasional niggle from things I ate(mostly when I ate western food I might add), I was fine. I stopped drinking alot of fizzy drinks over there too, and drinks that were super cold. Because pretty much everyone I spoke to said warm/hot water is better for you. It's why everyone where I was carries these flasks around with them... for tea and hot drinks... not sure I believed it while I was over there though lol. Still. 12 months with no drugs and eating what I liked. It's bizarre and my doctors can't explain it... specially after coming back to the UK it's pretty much all gone to hell.


----------



## Axelfl3333

Your thread kinda supports the thought that over processed foods in western diets aren,t great for you!


----------



## Emmy

Indeed it does. But I ate what I assumed was processed Chinese food while I was there too. These delicious hot dogs which I used when I cooked my own stuff hehe. And there was alot of street food which can't have been good for you, hot dogs, fried pancake roll things, processed fish and pork and meat balls, more deep fried stuff hehe. But I was eating alot of tofu and rice cakes and fish and all the other meats. With various kinds of noodles. And rice and soups. But in comparison, I only seemed to get niggles of any kind from McDonalds, and pizza... KFC popcorn chicken was ok, and I think the chicken burgers were too. But the cheaper place further from the town center had nicer burgers anyways. If I was hankering for western food hehe. 5-6yuan(50p-60p) for a beef burger or chicken burger. Small. but delicious.


----------



## Days Off

Be careful with anti-malarial meds!

I started working in Africa (Angola) back in August.  I was prescribed Malarone as a prophylactic anti-malarial.  On my second hitch in October I had a terrible flare that I attribute to the malarone.  It was this flare that actually led to the colonoscopy and crohn's diagnosis.  After talking to coworkers, many healthy folks have had issues with malarone.  I am no longer taking it or any anti-malarial.

Sauerkraut seems to really help my digestive system.  I actually made some while in Africa in December.  I go back soon, I am going to pack some homemade sauerkraut in a cooler in my check bag.  Otherwise, I bring lots of food with me (isopure protien shake, lots of nuts, beef jerky, and quest low carb protien bars).


----------



## MrBleu

Hi there.

I just got back from a trip back and forth from Sydney-USA ... 2 weeks after surgery (had no way of changing my ticket).

Other people have mentioned a number of things. Two things that helped me immensely on my return trip: Personal fan (lots of travel stores sell small fans), and an inflatable pillow for comfort.

I need decent air circulation because of my constant heat/hot flares.

Take care.


----------



## Sonya

MrBleu said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> I need decent air circulation because of my constant heat/hot flares.
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.



Mr Bleu. Is hot flares a symptom of crohns? I always feel hot and even get clammy hands and feet and I've had crohns since 2007! 


Crohns Disease-Diagnosed 2007


----------



## Bonzo 4

Traveling is scary,I always worry about getting sick.Especially on a cruise . I have thoughts of what if I get an obstruction? Which I've never had, but these are things you think about when traveling.


----------



## Navsu

Hi all,
I'm flying to Paris in a week and am somewhat concerned since my Crohn's is very active and seems to often get worse when I travel. Not on the trip itself, but when I get home for some reason. Does this happen to anybody else? I'm really curious if other people also have a belated reaction to travel. 

My situation can fluctuate drastically from one week to another, so I'm taking cyprol and flagyl just in case along with a few cans of modulen and will hope for the best.

I found a great smart phone app called toilets in Paris which directs you to the nearest public toilet (brilliant!!!). I assume there are similar apps for other Euro. cities.

Last time I traveled was right after I got a P.E.G (gastro stoma) and it must have been visible through my shirt since a security guard insisted on seeing what it was. After that I switched to looser clothing not to be hassled about it.


----------



## Mehita

Does anyone know how medical insurance works when you travel internationally? We have insurance here in the US but will be going to Australia for two weeks. If my son were to get sick in Aus and need medical care... how does that all work out with US insurance?

(I haven't had time to call the insurance company directly yet.)


----------



## DustyKat

You would need to take out travel insurance Mehita, plus there is no reciprocal health agreement between our countries. 

Sarah is going to the US next month and has taken out travel insurance. It was well over double the normal travel insurance costs but that was because they covered for her Crohn’s.


----------



## glory_h

Navsu said:


> Hi all,
> I'm flying to Paris in a week and am somewhat concerned since my Crohn's is very active and seems to often get worse when I travel. Not on the trip itself, but when I get home for some reason. Does this happen to anybody else? I'm really curious if other people also have a belated reaction to travel.


Yes, I notice when I travel I am generally okay, especially during the first few days of the trip. I tend to get constipated if anything (stress?) but no problems with D. It's when I get home that I play catch up and have about a week of troubles.


----------



## Bonzo 4

I know what you mean I was just in New Orleans over the weekend no problem came home, and bam I've had the runs real bad.  But when I go to Europe I'm ok what the hell psychosomatic !'


----------



## LodgeLady

I am in a traveling funk. I really want to vacation this summer. I don't see my new specialist for 2 weeks. I have no idea if I'll be trying any new meds or getting further testing. I am hoping to at least wean from this Entocort but don't know how that will go. I really want to get away but I'm too afraid to plan anything.


----------



## barbie_ferrari

I recently went on a 2 month stint overseas to Italy, Greece, UK and USA (finally, after being far too scared to travel for so long). Apart from a couple of bad days, mostly due to sheer exhaustion, I was totally fine! I took a whole range of medications with me, including Antibiotics, Oxycodone, Ondansetron and Prednisolone as well as over the counter meds such as Imodium and Buscopan, and I only needed a couple of Imodium and a couple of Oxycodone's during my entire trip!! Nothing I ate or drank bothered me in the slightest, and now I'm so annoyed at myself for being so worried for so long! I did however take out a great travel insurance policy with Southern Cross Travel Insurance, which covered my Crohn's and gave me piece of mind. I'd recommend anyone from Australia using them! They were so much cheaper :dance: (1/5 the premium!) than CoverMore (the only other insurer that would cover Crohn's Disease).

I really want to help give other IBD sufferers some comfort and confidence to travel. I feel like we work ourselves up so much sometimes, that we miss out on some really great experiences. Just because one person had a bad experience, doesn't always mean you will - I had a sensational time!! Nothing could stop me. :emot-waycool:


----------



## EvieBaby

I went to Spain to stay with my mum and while I went prepared with everything under the sun I only needed some immodium. I've never felt as good as I did while I was there. I could eat most things and one day actually passed a semi solid stool which is unheard of for me. I should move there!


----------



## Bonzo 4

Evie that's awesome!!!  I always get worried when I travel abroad or anywhere . Good for you!!!


----------



## EvieBaby

I was so worried because we spend a lot of time out doing things and not knowing where a toilet was was terrifying but I was so surprised! Things are pretty rubbish now but that break of feeling relaxed and generally well was one I haven't felt in so long!


----------



## Bonzo 4

Sometimes for me if I don't think about it too much I'm fine. I believe a lot of it is psychosomatic .


----------



## Bonzo 4

I don't take any meds at all, I don't believe in them, I don't have it as bad as a lot of people here. I don't like the side effects that come with them and the guarantee that it will do more harm than good. I eat drink anything and everything .


----------



## EvieBaby

I think that's a really good attitude to have. I'm considering asking my doctor to take me off the humira injections. I don't feel like they're of any benefit and I'm not taking anything else. I agree though that a lot of it is in my head. The thought of having a problem is generally going to cause one!


----------



## Bonzo 4

Trust me I'm going on a meditaranian cruise and I always fear I will get sick, and nothing happens .


----------



## Bonzo 4

How long have you had crohns?


----------



## EvieBaby

I was diagnosed in 2005 but its just slowly been getting worse. I had a Seton done on Thursday and that's my first surgical intervention. Its made me feel very low to be honest but I'm just having a bad day today!


----------



## Bonzo 4

Seton ?


----------



## EvieBaby

Its like a stitch thing. I had an anal fistula so this is apparently to help it drain and heal. Its not very comfortable though! How long have you had yours?


----------



## Bonzo 4

God diagnosed 3 yrs ago, but I was told for years I had IBS . It seems my ileum is narrowing. Funny thing is I only have the runs . No pain no nothing. I do however get joint stiffness from time to time . My biggest fear is that someday I would need a bag. That I can't handle .


----------



## EvieBaby

My dad has a bag and that really doesn't bother me. Sometimes I think I'd rather have that than the pain and embarrassment  that I have now. Its a really horrible thing to have to deal with isn't it? When I was first diagnosed I felt OK but a few months later the pain started and it was like nothing else I've ever known. Now the worst thing is the urgency and the tiredness


----------



## Bonzo 4

No that's the thing Evie I don't have pain . First thing in the morning I go to bathroom I'm regular that way . A good day for me is is maybe 4 to 5 times a day.  I can't eat something today next morning have a regular BM and that same day eat the exact same thing and be sick the next day!!!its like what's the deal.


----------



## Bonzo 4

However Ive had a couple of accidents while sleeping. Which is embarrassing . Luckily my girlfriend is super cool. And I always joke about it but that's what scares me the most about traveling .


----------



## Bonzo 4

Evie I apologize for all the texts I just realized it's 11:49 pm


----------



## EvieBaby

Yeah its not good. I could eat a sandwich and be fine, and other times its like I've eaten razors. I think its the unpredictable nature of it that's the worst. Its great you have a supportive partner tho. I live on my own with my daughter and she doesn't understand why sometimes we can't go out. She just knows mummy has a poorly tummy and spends a lot of time in the bathroom!


----------



## EvieBaby

Its fine I'm wide awake!


----------



## sleepallday

Could anyone from Australia recommend travel insurance that covers Crohn's Disease? I understand being covered depends on surgeries, hospital admissions etc etc, though if anyone has any good recommendations - please share!

I am heading to the US for my 21st at the end of October and my Crohn's isn't playing very nicely..


----------



## Susan2

If you ring the Crohn's and Colitis Australia 1800 138 029, they might be able to help you (although I don't know whether you need to be a member - I would try them anyway).

https://www.crohnsandcolitis.com.au/


----------



## Grumpy1

Get a letter from your doctor detailing your meds and carry it with your meds or passport that way you don't get hassled at the border crossings for carrying drugs - sometimes even if they are in the original prescription packages the border guards can be a little over zealous - a letter from the doctor and/or the drug company (humira) tends to stop that.


----------



## Phartologist

Just a mote of caution when traveling to a new area, my last trip to the Dominican Republic resulted in a parasitic infection which when treated led to CDiff infection.  Take along a Flagyl/Cipro cocktail or whatever your GI would use to treat a CDiff infection.:stinks::stinks::stinks:


----------



## Juuh

I have had cipro with me and asked my doc couple of times if I should start taking it, never did. It is adviced only if you have some sort of angry stomach bug and can not get to hospital to check it out. Taking it without really needing it may lead to getting that c.diff. Local strains of bacteria require local knowledge and sometimes local antibiotics as well so its better to seek hospital rather than start popping pills on your own. C.diff is mostly caused by antibiotics.


----------



## Elkpad

It is really great to see so many good suggestions here. Travel is a great passion for me and I go on several different trips every year. One thing I have always done is spent time mapping out restrooms available where I will be. This way I know well in advance how far away they are, if it costs anything to use them, etc. I also try to make sure I know exactly how to ask for a bathroom or directions to one in the local language!


----------



## yanyayanyada

In some developing countries even a bottled water could be dangerous. I've heard stories of having major flare-ups drinking bottled water from some minor local brands in developing countries.


----------



## kwarther

Hi all,

I'm planning a trip to Europe this summer and I'm trying to figure out how to get my IBD medication there.

I get Entyvio every 7 weeks and I'm scheduled to get in right in the middle of my vacation. 

Does anyone know if it's possible/easy to get intravenous IBD drugs in europe? I know that they're available to EU citizens but can I get them as a traveling american? I could plan to be in Berlin, Zurich, Prague, Vienna or Budapest at the time that I need the drug. 

Any info on this would be so great--can't find anything via google!!!


----------



## WayneC

I suggest contacting and joining (free) a Canadian based organisation for medical assistance whilst travelling - IAMAT. A goggle search for IAMAT will provide their URL.

They have a list of doctors throughout the world who maybe able to assist in giving you the medication provided you can supply it.

Travel with the medication should not be too difficult. I have travelled with several medications requiring cooling and have successfully used an iCool Medicube that kept the contents cool for over 42 hours. There are smaller versions available that should suit yourself - in Australia they are available from MediActive. This company's head office is in France and a goggle search for MediActive France will provide their URL.


----------



## grahamburgers

This probably got answered somewhere in this thread so forgive me for repeating the question but....

....how does one travel if you're taking a medicine like Humira, that has to be kept refrigerated until you take it? I was on vacation last year and I couldn't figure out how I was going to handle that so I came home a week earlier than I needed to just so I could take my medicine. And this year, I used my vacation time on a staycation just so I wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## 24601

Ice packs! Which is a bit trickier when you're flying, what with the ban on liquids in the cabin, but it's quite possible to take it - I travel with Humira all the time. So what I do is take a little cool bag to fit my Humira pens in and start with no ice or ice packs except for the frozen meal that I take for the plane. 

I don't really eat plane food and like to know that I'll have something 'safe' with me that will keep me as healthy as possible on the journey. But it also does double duty as an ice pack that I'm allowed to take with me on the plane! I've never had a problem and don't imagine anyone would unless there was a high liquid content to the food...so basically not soup!

Then when that frozen meal ice pack has either defrosted or I've eaten it and I'm on the plane, I ask the flight attendants for ice and put it in a ziploc bag in the cool bag.

And then if I have a connecting flight and have to go through security again I have to remember to throw out that ice before I get to security and repeat the procedure once I'm the other side.

You don't need to worry about the Humira being at room temperature for a short time - it still works when it's been at room temperature for up to 8 hours so if you keep the time much less than that it's fine.

And I've never had anyone question me about the syringes/pens going through the x-ray machine either. Sometimes I explain in advance and they're not in the least bothered. It's a tiny quantity of liquid and I think they get a lot of people travelling with similar things. The first time I travelled with them I was nervous so I got a letter from the pharmacist who delivers my Humira stating what it was and why I carry it but I've never needed it.

Edit: I just read in the Humira thread that they now say it can be out of the fridge for 14 days. I don't know if I can adjust to that idea lol but I guess it makes travelling a lot easier. If anyone still prefers to keep it refrigerated because that's what we're used to now, the above tips still work


----------



## wisenewslettere

Traveling is fun but do not travel without your medication. Be realistic about what you can do and more important read about the local disease if you travel to countries where you need vaccines.


----------



## DMac

Hi,

I'm going to Thailand in July and we're making a quick stop in Bahrain. I take both loperamide and codeine and I have learnt that Bahrain has a zero tolerance policy in re to codeine and Thailand seems pretty strict as well. Both meds help in re to my output ( I have an ileostomy) so rather than risk taking the meds with me, even though we are over there for forty days, I was wondering if anyone had any alternatives to either loperamide or codeine that are permitted in these countries?

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Layla

I wouldn't worry about Thailand as you can get virtually anything without a script at pharmacies there. Bahrain is different though, I would contact the airport/customs authorities over there and ask if it's OK as long as you can produce a script.

They don't check like mad though, I had paracetamol with codeine with me, I had no idea it wasn't allowed, and had no trouble at all, no one asked about medication at all.


----------



## CrohnieCo

I'm travelling to Lisbon soon, so I will bear this all in mind.


----------



## Daytripper

This post is so helpful! Thank you everyone. 
I have a quick question about travelling. I perhaps only 'go' one or two times a day, but they're usually embarassing times whilst in the bathroom, which is fine when I'm home and with people who understand however it becomes a problem for me when I'm with people I don't know well and they're hearing everything going on in there. So it puts me off travelling and I'm finding I'm not travelling anywhere because of it, but I don't want to be that person that let's my crohns hold me back from everything! So anyway....I will quit the rambling.....

My question is how much would you recommend taking the tablets that stop you from going? I've never tried them before, but I just wonder, do they work on us crohnies? And if so, how long do they normally last for? You know, like if I went away for a weekend would they stop me going for the weekend so I could then go when I  got home? 

Sorry for all the chatter and questions, I just want to start travelling again and would love some advice from you lot! 

Thanks. And have a good day! X


----------



## Susan2

I know from years of experience that it can be embarrassing, but I really don't think that it is a good idea for those of us with Crohn's to take "stopping up" medication.

The Japanese have these amazing toilets that play all sorts of things to cover up the noise of going to the toilet - actual toilet flushing noise, music of all sorts and even sometimes things like trains past. 

You could take some sort of music player in with you and, if anyone commented, you could say something like: "Some people like reading the newspaper in the toilet; I like listening to music."  Or, if you think that you are going to be quick, you could flush the toilet first - you might get a bit damp, but the noise will be covered by the flushing sound.

Most of the problem is in our own minds so perhaps you could use some sort of music player and ear pods to block the noise from hearing it yourself.

I'm not being frivolous and I understand how you feel, but you mustn't let it stop you travelling. I travel and have had my ileostomy bag leak at the most inappropriate times and in the most inappropriate places* but I have learnt to say: "Stuff 'em! I have my problems and I am sure that they have theirs."

*The latest on was in an ecolodge high up on the Island of the Sun in the middle of Lake Titicaca, Bolivia. We had totally run out of water so there I was at 2am trying clean myself up with the contents of a bottle of drinking water!


----------



## Petra

I travel every 3 months to Holland to see my mum. I stay away from anything that might trigger the runs. So in my case I mainly eat protein for a couple of days before going and that does the trick most of the time. I cut out all the carbs.
It's only a short flight, so I never need the toilet in the plane, but I do get an isle seat just in case.


----------



## earthshine

For travelling, I would take probiotics, enzymes and psyllium fiber with me... 

Also, some of these to help with cleaning during restroom trips:

- perianal irrigation bottles (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KHKHXBC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00)
- guaze
- kleenex packets
- pads


----------



## Daytripper

Thank you so much for your advice everybody, you have all genuinely made me feel a lot better about travelling with others. And I came  to realise, although I may find some parts of my disease embarassing, if the friends I am with are real friends then they will understand problems that I may have. All the tips you have give me are fantastic and I am going to write them all down and keep them with me for when I go travelling.....Japan may be first on the list.....thanks again everybody!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm going to Japan as well, next spring (going to see the cherry blossoms!).  I'm a bit nervous but mainly excited.  I just hope my stomach behaves itself.  I've been trying to learn phrases that will be helpful - "toire wa doko desu ka?" means "where is the toilet/bathroom?"


----------



## Daytripper

Ooo them cherry blossoms will be beautiful, I'm sure! Have a great time. Haha love the helpful phrases...if all else fails, just carry a card with a picture of a toilet on and you can just point at it in an emergency!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ha ha, well, I am planning on bringing a notebook (I've been jotting down helpful words and phrases in a journal, so it's coming with me for sure), so if all else fails I will just draw a picture of a toilet in my journal that I can show to people.    But I definitely have that phrase memorized, and I know that "toire" (pronounced like "toy-ray") is the word for toilet.  And it's all written down in my journal.  As long as I don't lose that journal, I'll be good!  

So I found out something weird about Japan specifically.  I read that if you end up in the hospital in Japan, you (or your family/friends) need to bring your own sheets & blankets, and you need to launder them yourself, and also you need to have your own food brought in.  Apparently the hospitals there don't provide any of that stuff - they give you a bed and a room and a doctor, but you do the rest.  So now I *really* hope my stomach is okay when I go to Japan!  It's going to be an expensive trip anyway even without needing to buy sheets, blankets, etc.  Goodness.

http://www.learn-japanese.info/hospital.html
(Scroll to the bottom to see the part where they talk about having to bring & launder your own sheets etc)


----------



## buttER

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> I'm going to Japan as well, next spring (going to see the cherry blossoms!).  I'm a bit nervous but mainly excited.  I just hope my stomach behaves itself.  I've been trying to learn phrases that will be helpful - "toire wa doko desu ka?" means "where is the toilet/bathroom?"


Hi Cat-a-Tonic
That is great, I had a huge smile on my face for the whole Japan trip......except.....I did feel quite ill with the food. I never worked out what it was, perhaps the soya beans or soya sauce. That spoilt a few evenings. The little rice traingles with sour plum inside however I thought were heavenly. And some of the "sweets" also made from rice flour. 
I'm sure you will, but take some trusted items with you. Also beware, I thought I was getting a lovely chilled carton of apple juice and it turned out to be chilled green tea. Also nice, but not when you are expecting apple juice.
Anyway, once you go into the japanese toilet you might never want to come out again, they are fantastic!!!!!!!! Once you know which button(s) to press for optimum comfort!!!!
Etiquette: if there are slippers in the toilet it means you have to take off your shoes outside and wear those slippers in the toilet.
I am jealous, please enjoy your travels for me too.

ps sorry if someone has already written similar stuff, I just saw Japan and my memories got triggered.


----------



## buttER

Just to let you know, I had a pillcam (capsule endoscopy) on thursday and took a flight on friday. The capsule set off the detection device and I'm glad I kept the hospital papers with me (and the phone number of the specialist nurse) to prove that my story was true.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks, King of Orange!    I do pretty well with things like soy sauce and other soy products, so that should be fine for me.  Rice and fish and seaweed and sushi and miso and noodles are also all fine for me, so I should have a lot of food options.  I don't do well with caffeine (migraine trigger) so I will avoid the green tea that look like juice, and I have to avoid other food triggers such as coconut and sesame seeds.  Those rice triangles with plum sound delicious.  Thanks for the info!  And yeah, I'm excited, I've heard that the toilets are amazing.  I'm not going until April, but I will definitely post some photos after my trip.


----------



## Georgeforaday

It's awesome reading all your tips on here and hearing your stories about you successes. I am taking a gapyear next year, mainly in Australia which should be fairly safe, but starting in Asia (China, Japan, Vietnam, Cambodia) which I am a little nervous about.

I have started writing blog posts about things I am doing to prepare for the trip, but any other advise is always welcome!

I cannot post the link as I need more replies. but I will do later on if people are interested.


----------



## Grumbletum

Hello all. The wanderer returns!! Got my annual birthday notification and I'm home for Christmas so helllloooooooo.. I've missed you all. Sorry for being  MIA and neglecting my monitor duties. Dodgy mobile Internet means I don't get on much. But I'm hoping to get fast Internet when I go back in Jan. In Glasgow with DS in his baltic student flat 

Still very happy and well in Myanmar. I've transferred to a post at Yangon University and am teaching English Lit so am in my element. Have my own flat now too and access to supermarkets so mainly cook for myself so tummy is mostly happy. Myanmar food is not very palatable unfortunately and swimming in oil so with the malabsorption issue just goes straight through. In my last posting we were offered a lot of food. It's very rude here to refuse any kind of gift so my poor housemate had to eat it all.
For George above - hi  - and other travellers in Asia - you should be fine as there is such a variety of food unless you are in remoter areas. I love Thai food and just come back from a holiday in Indonesia where the food was fab. Asian beers are very good apparently but I can't do beer. I stick to bottled water and red wine if I can find it! I don't eat street food - just not worth the risk.
Look forward to hearing about your adventures George - let me know if you are coming to Burma.
Hope you are all well and if not, hang in there and hope you are getting the help and support you need.
Having just passed my 3 year remission mark, I am celebrating the support, advice, hugs, tears and humour you all shared with me when I was first ill. Now looking forward too


----------



## ronroush7

Welcome back.  Glad you have green in remission so long.


----------



## Georgeforaday

Thanks Grumbletum!

I booked my flights on Wednesday and I handed my notice in yesterday!! so after christmas I have 6 weeks at work, then off on my adventure!

Thanks for the advice, I plan on staying in places a little longer than just a few days so I can rest and hopefully cook my own food! I think that will be the main two things!

I will keep you all updated with how things get on when I'm out there, hopefully I can convince a few other people who feel as limited as I sometimes can, to get out there and explore.

Burma is on the list, but its towards the end of my Asia part, so if i get ill I will be skipping it and going back after a few months in Australia! so I might send you a message closer to the time, any tips of where to go would be greatly received!


----------



## Grumbletum

Absolutely! Have a great Christmas a d look forward to hearing about your experiences


----------



## earthshine

Hope your journey is a wonderful one. Happy you are able to do this.


----------



## Georgeforaday

Incase anyone is interested, here's what I am doing to prepare for my trip. If anyone has any other ideas, I'd love to hear them.

http://georgeforaday.co/2015/12/14/travelling-with-crohns-how-to-survive-the-world/

I hope it helps someone who like me, became quite lost when I was first diagnosed and struggled to find a balance.


----------



## earthshine

Would love to read your site George. Thank you for sharing. 

Would it be possible to type out name of link, the link is not working on my end


----------



## Georgeforaday

not sure why thats happened... http://georgeforaday.co/2015/12/14/travelling-with-crohns-how-to-survive-the-world/

try that.


----------



## earthshine

I could not get to the site via link but found your webpage online! I was able to navigate to the page you linked


----------



## aypues

Anyone have input on travelling to 3rd world countries with more infectious diseases while on immunosuppresants? My brother is getting married in India this Fall...have been told by some doctors not to go, but another who I really trust and IS Indian and GI IBD specialist says dont even worry about it...says If super worried go off the 6mp for a couple weeks prior but do not stop the Humira. Was just worried about the TB there and other infections that could become complications on these strong drugs.


----------



## luDena

*Travel*

Keep medications in your carry on bag.  I have arrived at my destination but my luggage didn't.  It took a week to get my luggage.

Also if you are going to leave any of your meds in your hotel when you leave your room lock them in a safe.


----------



## DougUte

aypues said:


> Anyone have input on travelling to 3rd world countries with more infectious diseases while on immunosuppresants? My brother is getting married in India this Fall...have been told by some doctors not to go, but another who I really trust and IS Indian and GI IBD specialist says dont even worry about it...says If super worried go off the 6mp for a couple weeks prior but do not stop the Humira. Was just worried about the TB there and other infections that could become complications on these strong drugs.


I don't have any advice in regards to traveling to 3rd World countries. But I wanted to tag Madhu. 

Her husband is on Remicade and they currently are on a trip to India. She might be able to give some advice.


----------



## geohappy

Georgeforaday said:


> Incase anyone is interested, here's what I am doing to prepare for my trip. If anyone has any other ideas, I'd love to hear them.
> I hope it helps someone who like me, became quite lost when I was first diagnosed and struggled to find a balance.


Great post!  I admire people like you George. I just came back from Mexico, the most developed part (Playa) and had hard time matching food with my Crohn's... Although fish there is so fresh and fantastic - should have stayed on fish alone. Anyway , good luck !
--george


----------



## earthshine

Happy to hear a happy story and that you were able to travel.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I wrote up a synopsis of my recent trip to Japan with regards to how the trip affected my IBD.
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=77471
(In a nutshell, most of the toilets were great, the food was really easy on me, and I felt really well!)

I had been so nervous about going to Japan, all the "what ifs" involved with travelling halfway around the world and not being able to speak the language and the volatility of my health and so on.  Fortunately though I did great and had a wonderful trip.  I spent 3 weeks in Japan and loved every minute, I already want to go back!  I'm so glad I was able to take a trip like that and it's just inspired me to be more adventurous and to travel more.  Now I can't wait to have more adventures!


----------



## Madhu

aypues said:


> Anyone have input on travelling to 3rd world countries with more infectious diseases while on immunosuppresants? My brother is getting married in India this Fall...have been told by some doctors not to go, but another who I really trust and IS Indian and GI IBD specialist says dont even worry about it...says If super worried go off the 6mp for a couple weeks prior but do not stop the Humira. Was just worried about the TB there and other infections that could become complications on these strong drugs.


Hi aypues, sorry for the delayed response. Just noticed the tag. Assuming you are the one with IBD, are you currently flaring? My husband is in remission now, so his GI gave us the green signal for travel. There is not much to worry about TB here. It has been mostly eradicated in india, as you probably know. You just have to be careful with the pollution when going out, and my husband seems to be doing just fine so far. I have a lot of wipes and hand sanitizers with me to keep clean. Only if someone with TB coughs on you or like, you are likely to get TB. I think the chance is fairly less. Good luck


----------



## gracem

Just thought I'did share my experience.  About a year ago I flew with my Humira pen from Arkansas to New York. I was absolutely terrified they were going to open my pen or even confiscate it.  I went ahead and packed it in my carry-on.   I put it in its carry case with the prescription label.  I was pleasantly surprised when everything went extremely smoothly.  The TSA was kind and understanding.   Nobody manhandled or opened my medicine.  They even went as far as to hand screen my medicine when I told them I was concerned about the radiation if they x-rayed it.


----------



## Susan2

gracem said:


> Just thought I'did share my experience.  About a year ago I flew with my Humira pen from Arkansas to New York. I was absolutely terrified they were going to open my pen or even confiscate it.  I went ahead and packed it in my carry-on.   I put it in its carry case with the prescription label.  I was pleasantly surprised when everything went extremely smoothly.  The TSA was kind and understanding.   Nobody manhandled or opened my medicine.  They even went as far as to hand screen my medicine when I told them I was concerned about the radiation if they x-rayed it.


Great to hear about such a positive experience. :thumleft:


----------



## StrayTaco

I travelled with my Humira a few weeks ago, too. The TSA folks were great. I hooked the cooler bag to my briefcase and told them what it was before I put it through. They just swabbed the ice packs and were good. Didn't even really care about the pens. One guy gave me a tip that I should make sure it's frozen still (it was). They get suspicious when it's just a gel pack.


----------



## Gunnhild

I went to Japan a while back. A few days before going I started to have a flare and I was genuinely worried I might have to fly back home. I had promised my wife and didn't want to back out. I took 4 cans of Ensure with me and that was all I had on the flight over. I was very picky what I ate as I didn't want a blockage. After I got back I had a well period for about 4 weeks but it is flaring up again.
I sort of wonder if a holiday boost your immune system?


----------



## momof8yrold

My son is diagnosed with Crohn's disease couple of years ago and we are planning to go to India soon for a month long vacation.  He developed antibodies for Remicade and that is out from the list. He's currently on entocort (6mg). We are planning to take him on 3mg entocort. Once. .we are back. .we'll start Humira. Please advise if it's safe to travel.


----------



## Madhu

momof8yrold said:


> My son is diagnosed with Crohn's disease couple of years ago and we are planning to go to India soon for a month long vacation.  He developed antibodies for Remicade and that is out from the list. He's currently on entocort (6mg). We are planning to take him on 3mg entocort. Once. .we are back. .we'll start Humira. Please advise if it's safe to travel.


My husband is on remicade for the past year and we recently went to india for a month. I was so petrified he would fall sick but he was actually fine. His doctor gave us antibiotics to carry, incase of D issues. Did you talk to your son's doctor about travelling? I suggest you discuss and take all precautions before leaving. Have a good trip


----------



## momof8yrold

Madhu said:


> My husband is on remicade for the past year and we recently went to india for a month. I was so petrified he would fall sick but he was actually fine. His doctor gave us antibiotics to carry, incase of D issues. Did you talk to your son's doctor about travelling? I suggest you discuss and take all precautions before leaving. Have a good trip


Thanks a lot Madhu. We did speak to his  doctor.  He's okay with my son traveling.  Is it okay if I PM you?  Sorry. .if I'm asking for too much.


----------



## momof8yrold

aypues said:


> Anyone have input on travelling to 3rd world countries with more infectious diseases while on immunosuppresants? My brother is getting married in India this Fall...have been told by some doctors not to go, but another who I really trust and IS Indian and GI IBD specialist says dont even worry about it...says If super worried go off the 6mp for a couple weeks prior but do not stop the Humira. Was just worried about the TB there and other infections that could become complications on these strong drugs.


Did you finally travel to India?  How was your experience?


----------



## Madhu

momof8yrold said:


> Thanks a lot Madhu. We did speak to his  doctor.  He's okay with my son traveling.  Is it okay if I PM you?  Sorry. .if I'm asking for too much.


Not at all. Feel free to ask me anything


----------



## DustyKat

My son has just returned from a trip to Japan, the UK and the US. 

I asked the GI about travelling and his only concern was if he was going to a third world country. If he had been he would have given in ‘just in case scripts' for antibiotics and prednisone to have filled prior to him leaving. 

He is on Pentasa, Azathioprine and Humira. in Aus you are able to have 2 scripts of Humira filled (4 pens) without needing to seek special permission. He was in Japan for 2 weeks, staying with my daughter so storage was not a problem, the issue was when he left Japan and would be moving from place to place frequently and some of the accommodation did not have a fridge/freezer in the room. This was overcome by leaving Japan the day his Humira was due and then he was able to travel with the remaining pen out of the fridge for the 2 weeks prior to its administration. 



> Once you remove your HUMIRA Pen or prefilled syringe from the refrigerator, it must be used within 14 days. If not used within the 14 days, it must be discarded.
> https://www.humira.com/global/frequently-asked-questions


He had no issues in any of the countries he visited in regards to adverse effects from foods, in fact it was the opposite, he remained very well for the 6 weeks he was away.  

There were also no issues with the medication he was carrying, however the GI did provide him with a letter to carry in case any issues should arise.


----------



## cmack

:ywow::ywow:

Hope all goes well.

cmack


----------



## AlisaCorw

thanks, great advice


----------



## Linds89

Definitely agree on packing more than enough meds. Also, I would go further and say, make sure to bring your meds in your carry-on if flying. one time, I only packed about two days worth in my carry-on thinking it wouldn't be a problem but the airline left my bag in England (lay-over) and it took a full week to get it back. 

Also, if possible before a trip, if you are flaring or anticipating a potential flare, doing a little research of clinics or hospitals in the area you are staying is helpful. I ended up having severe nausea and vomiting in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. My friend/travel buddy ended up having to do some research while I rolled around in bed trying not to die. Turns out a lot of the area hospitals had terrible reviews and it was the little private clinics that had great reviews. We found a clinic with good reviews and had to walk 15 minutes to a clinic. Also, it was Christmas Day and they were open until like 2am. Ended up getting bloodwork, IV fluids/electrolytes, prescription meds (they had a great little pharmacy) and some Ambien so I could get some sleep. They also offered to make a follow-up appt two days later but I was already going to be gone from HCMC by then. Great experience and I'm just glad we did some research before just going to the hospital. 

I have done extensive international traveling (especially to third-world/low-income countries) in the past year since diagnosis so if anyone has any questions, definitely feel free to PM me or just ask!


----------



## Catlover96

I am going on a trip to North Carolina less than a month after diagnosis of crohns. 10 hour car trip.... mildly terrified I will flare. Any advice?


----------



## ronroush7

I am going to Florida and in the same  situation .  I am nervous


----------



## Susan2

Which bit of flaring are you most worried about? Try to prepare for all eventualities as worrying about whether something will happen is likely to increase your stress levels and therefore the likelihood of something actually happening.


----------



## Catlover96

Susan2 said:


> Which bit of flaring are you most worried about? Try to prepare for all eventualities as worrying about whether something will happen is likely to increase your stress levels and therefore the likelihood of something actually happening.


Honestly the severe diarrhea that comes with a flare scares me. I get carsick anyway so I will be taking quite a few Dramamine to fend off nausea. They make me really tired and I am hoping that if I sleep the majority of the trip it will be easier.


----------



## ronroush7

Susan2 said:


> Which bit of flaring are you most worried about? Try to prepare for all eventualities as worrying about whether something will happen is likely to increase your stress levels and therefore the likelihood of something actually happening.


Having accidents


----------



## Susan2

Okay, that I know something about.

Map out the toilets or possible toilets along your route - service stations, cafes etc as well as public toilets. Like the Queen, take every possible opportunity to go to the toilet but don't strain.

The Australian Crohns and Colitis Association issues a card that says:

_PLEASE HELP - CAN'T WAIT
Due to a medical condition, our member requires the urgent use of toilet facilities.
Thank you for your consideration._

Do you have anything like that available? It has enabled me to use toilets that are not usually not open to the public.

Not very elegant but invest in some plastic pants and underneath them wear incontinence pants. No-one but you will know that you are wearing them but they will help to build your confidence and reassure you that you can cope, as well as dealing with accidents. 

Put something waterproof and preferably disposable on your car seat - old towel (I used to buy, for almost nothing, the ones that they sell as dog towels from the op/charity shop), then waterproof sheet (disposable blue hospital pads are good), then another old towel on top to sit on. If you have an accident, just roll the whole lot up and put in a large plastic bag, tie up and dispose of in a rubbish bin.

Use the next available handicapped toilet to really clean yourself up.

Carry lots of towels, plastic bags, wet ones, changes of clothing - better to have far too much that you don't use than not enough.

As we all know, stress has a very negative effect on our bowels. Being prepared won't stop you having an accident but might reduce the risk of it.


----------



## yikes

I would recommend staying away from refined sugar as well as dairy. Lots of people also tell me to cut out gluten, it doesn't seem to improve anything for me, but it might be different for other people. Refined sugar is what really makes my symptoms worse.


----------



## Grant

Crohns Warrior ((Kristy) said:


> One more thing, I used to swear by water to keep from dehydrating, however my dr's informed me that while it does help all that you do is void it out (urinate) which means that you don't keep any of it in and it takes a whole lot of water to hydrate you. When if you sneak in a coke it has calories and helps your caloric intake which also means that you are holding more of it in. The carbonation also helps to ease your stomach and Coke is what works best for me. Also try not to eat the day before you travel, that way the stress from traveling doesn't have you running to the bathroom every 5 mins! Make sure to take baby wipes with you as well, if you do have multiple "meetings" in the restroom you don't want to get raw from the cheap TP! It's also great to have if you have an accident as well! Good luck and safe travels ~Kristy


Hi Kirsty, feel its important just to weigh in with a few comments. Being on Questran I find that any carbonated drinks has me peeing to a ridiculous degree, also the same consequences with coffee & even sometimes tea. So for me water is the way to go a lot of the time.
Also carbonated drinks react with the questran & make me very bloated. So I steer clear of them as much as possible tbh. 
Best Wishes
Grant


----------



## ronroush7

I was wondering if the airlines are pretty accommodating for people who are gluten free and dairy free?


----------



## Grant

Hi Ron, think you have to email then a few weeks before travel. On long haul we've noticed that veggie meals are earmarked for certain passengers. Feel sure that provided you give them enough time they'll sort it out for you.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks,Grant.


----------



## MaryCherub

Susan2 said:


> The Australian Crohns and Colitis Association issues a card that says: _PLEASE HELP - CAN'T WAIT. Due to a medical condition, our member requires the urgent use of toilet facilities. Thank you for your consideration._


Last time I handed this card to someone, they spent so long looking at it, and showing it to others, and humming and hawing.......that I pooed myself in their office in the meantime. 

Lucky I was wearing a pad. They then said no because it wasn't an "official" card, and I think it had Nestle advertising on (which did look odd and unofficial).

Tried to use this card several times and never worked as well, as I hoped it would.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

Here are two websites not by nestle that offer those cards.  

https://www.bladderandbowel.org/help-information/just-cant-wait-card

https://www.crohnsandcolitis.com


----------

